
How to make a winning pitch deck - ecesena
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-make-a-winning-pitch-deck-slide-by-slide-guide-on-how-to-make-your-pitch-deck-what-vcs-want-6bb19c945916
======
allan_golds
Yet another unclosable pop-up window.

~~~
ecesena
What do you mean? I didn't see any popup, that's just medium... what do you
see?

